
Why Google makes it easy to leave Google - ashishbharthi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/why-google-makes-it-easy-to-leave-google.ars
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Note: he's talking about users ceasing to use Google's services, not talking
about Google's employees moving on to other employment.

